# Muni Pass



## printman2000 (May 17, 2012)

My family and I will be arriving at the Ferry building at 5:00pm on A Sunday. We will be needing to buy our 7 day Muni passes, preferable before we use Muni to get anywhere.

I found a list of where they are sold (http://www.sfmta.com/cms/asystem/farevendpassport.php). The closest is right next door in a Ferry Building shop, but they close at 4:00pm on Sundays.

The next closest I found was a Walgreens at 33 DRUMM ST. They close at 7:00 which will work if we are on time. If we are too late for that, does anyone know what options I would have?

It also lists Embarcadero Station (Embarcadero Public Transit Kiosk). However, I have no way of confirming if this is talking about an actual kiosk, or if it is a manned booth. I also cannot figure out what the hours are.

Anyone know my best option? Also, are the Walgreens and Embarcadero Station in decent walking distance from the Ferry Building?


----------



## PRR 60 (May 17, 2012)

printman2000 said:


> My family and I will be arriving at the Ferry building at 5:00pm on A Sunday. We will be needing to buy our 7 day Muni passes, preferable before we use Muni to get anywhere.
> 
> I found a list of where they are sold (http://www.sfmta.com/cms/asystem/farevendpassport.php). The closest is right next door in a Ferry Building shop, but they close at 4:00pm on Sundays.
> 
> ...


The Amtrak Ferry Building bus stop is actually one block south of the Ferry Building. To get to the Embarcadero Station and Walgreens, walk from the bus stop one block north to the Ferry building clock tower, cross the Embarcadero and walk west a total of about two blocks (on Market Street for the last block). This puts you at the corner of Market and Drumm Street. The entrance to the Embarcadero BART/Muni station is right there. The Walgreens will be to your right across Drumm Street.

I'm not sure whether the "Public Transit Kiosk" is staffed or just vending machines.


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 11, 2012)

Just to update, a quick walk over to the Walgreens from the Ferry building did the trick. Went to the photo desk to buy them.


----------

